# Which dac/amp for AKG K702



## Luka (May 15, 2020)

Hello,
I'm sorry for asking this question, I feel like it was probably addressed many times, but I've been looking for a DAC/AMP for my AKG K702…
I don't know how many forums and articles I read online, but I'm still completely lost! I can't figure out what would be a good choice for the money I want to put on it (around $200).

Sometimes, I find someone saying they use their AKG K702 with a certain amp (FiiO E10K, for example), but then elsewhere, someone says it's not powerful enough.

I found this:





Schiit Audio: Audio Products Designed and Built in Texas and California







www.schiit.com




But with the DAC added, it's over my budget…
Maybe I won't find anything below $300?


Anyone uses the AKG K702? Which DAC/AMP do you use with it?
Help!  haha


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

Luka said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry for asking this question, I feel like it was probably addressed many times, but I've been looking for a DAC/AMP for my AKG K702…
> I don't know how many forums and articles I read online, but I'm still completely lost! I can't figure out what would be a good choice for the money I want to put on it (around $200).
> 
> ...



Very limited usage so far, but very pleased with decision to go with Schiit Audio - Modi + Asgard 3. Had excellent, ongoing e-mail Support while making this choice ! Brand new Beyer DT880 Pro - 600 ohm hdfones and recent inclusion of Eris E8 monitors. No Audio I/F on this Desktop Win10 Pro /Reaper DAW and this setup works well. Driving Modi from ASUS MB /Realtek Toslink out. 

Asgard 3 Gain Switch is fine in either position, with Volume Knob way down in High position, near midway in Low. position. Support assures me there is no degradation with either choice. 

Be aware ... you must choose either Headphones plugged in, OR _out_ for Monitors. Doesn't drive _both_ simultaneously. Small pita, but avoids need for Audio I/F. 

Good luck with your decisions, and take advantage of Schiit Audio email Support to make sure all of your concerns get addressed.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 15, 2020)

@Luka, is this for playing back audio from a computer? If so, what interface are you using?


----------



## Luka (May 15, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> @Luka, is this for playing back audio from a computer? If so, what interface are you using?



Yes. I am using an iMac.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 15, 2020)

What audio output ports does your iMac have? (I'm a Windows person, so I need to ask that.) Is there an optical digital port?


----------



## Luka (May 15, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> What audio output ports does your iMac have? (I'm a Windows person, so I need to ask that.) Is there an optical digital port?


No, there's only 3.5mm jack, USB or USB-C


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

Luka said:


> No, there's only 3.5mm jack, USB or USB-C



So your audio is restricted to USB which suggests an Audio I/F instead of DAC or non-usb headphone amp. Several choices, but limited at $250. Focusrite Scarlett Solo or 2i2 (3rd Gen) are something to checkout. 
Amazon has $110. to $160.


----------



## muk (May 15, 2020)

Have a look at audiosciencereview.com 

Very good reviews there based on measurements and facts. Some affordable dacs/amps measure very well, and that's the ones you should be looking at.


----------



## gtrwll (May 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Focusrite Scarlett Solo or 2i2 (3rd Gen) are something to checkout.
> Amazon has $110. to $160.



I’ve used my K702s with a 1st gen 2i2 and 2nd gen 6i6 for about four years now, and I’ve nothing to complain about. They drive them more than enough.


----------



## Luka (May 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> So your audio is restricted to USB



Can't I just buy a USB to RCA or 3.5mm to RCA?
I don't know what is an Audio I/F...


----------



## Luka (May 15, 2020)

gtrwll said:


> I’ve used my K702s with a 1st gen 2i2 and 2nd gen 6i6 for about four years now, and I’ve nothing to complain about. They drive them more than enough.



They seem to be for recording… Isn't it counterintuitive to have this to use as an amp for headphones?
I'm sorry for my complete ignorance with all of this stuff, I'm completely new to it and don't understand much of how it all works… haha


----------



## peladio (May 15, 2020)

If you don't have an audio interface, get one (Focusrite, Behringer, Steinberg have cheap and very solid options)..they have headphone amps integrated plus you can connect your speakers to it and drivers and conversion will be much better than it is with your computer's sound card..

Headphone amp is just a dedicated box that isn't necessary for you since your headphones are really easy to drive..


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

Your initial post caused poor assumptions on my part and I basically 'retract' now with your further info. 
Yes you can try K-702 with iMac to listen and decide. If more volume or quality is your choice, then budget will drive available options. Apologies for jumping ahead based on initial DAC/Preamp basis.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> So your audio is restricted to USB which suggests an Audio I/F instead of DAC or non-usb headphone amp. Several choices, but limited at $250. Focusrite Scarlett Solo or 2i2 (3rd Gen) are something to checkout.
> Amazon has $110. to $160.


Yes. The Focusrite Scarlett series is very good overall for the price. But it might or might not be a good match for the AKG 702 headphones. Apparently these headphones require more power than a lot of other models.

EDIT: @gtrwll above has good things to say about Focusrite and K702s working together. So I'm probably wrong about this.

I hope that someone else who knows what specs to look for can join in here.


----------



## Luka (May 15, 2020)

I saw that on another forum… I don't know what to think anymore haha


----------



## sostenuto (May 15, 2020)

K702 are 62 ohms, so not sure what other issues are impacting results from most 'mainstream' Audio I/F(s). Direct from this iMac ??? Can only try appropriate connection and listen. 
Nice headphones, and worth getting best from them !


----------



## rrichard63 (May 15, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> K702 are 62 ohms, so not sure what other issues are impacting results from most 'mainstream' Audio I/F(s). Direct from this iMac ??? Can only try appropriate connection and listen.
> Nice headphones, and worth getting best from them !


In addition to impedance, you need to consider sensitivity -- how many milliwatts of power from the amplifier to get a given volume.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 15, 2020)

Luka said:


> I saw that on another forum… I don't know what to think anymore haha


Thank you for this. It makes an important point. If you get an interface that is powered from the USB connection to the computer (Scarlett is an example) then you will probably want a powered USB hub in between your iMac and the interface. These are very inexpensive. Anker is one good brand.


----------



## gtrwll (May 15, 2020)

One option would be to buy an interface (Focusrite or other) and try it out. Just find out if you can return it if needed. In Europe e.g. Thomann has a good returns policy.



Luka said:


> They seem to be for recording… Isn't it counterintuitive to have this to use as an amp for headphones?
> I'm sorry for my complete ignorance with all of this stuff, I'm completely new to it and don't understand much of how it all works… haha



No need to feel sorry, it’s never a bad thing to ask 

I’m not sure what you mean by counterintuitive? If you’re used to setting the volume from your iMac, when you get an interface you usually leave the computer volume be and set the volume from the interface itself. The most important thing is that the interface has a phones output and a dedicated volume knob for it.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 16, 2020)

Luka said:


> They seem to be for recording… Isn't it counterintuitive to have this to use as an amp for headphones?


You need a headphone amplifier with a USB input, because your iMac doesn't have a digital audio output. It might seem counterintuitive, but the most economical way to get this is with an audio interface that also has inputs and speaker outputs.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 16, 2020)

Have you tried using a quarter-inch to 3.5mm jack adapter and plugging the headphones directly into your imac?


----------



## rrichard63 (May 16, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> Have you tried using a quarter-inch to 3.5mm jack adapter and plugging the headphones directly into your imac?


That's not likely to provide very good sound quality because there's an analog signal path inside the computer case. I suspect that the OP wants better fidelity.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 16, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> That's not likely to provide very good sound quality because there's an analog signal path inside the computer case. I suspect that the OP wants better fidelity.


Maybe, maybe not: Mac headphone outputs are surprisingly decent. In any case it's very cheap to try.


----------



## Luka (May 25, 2020)

Hello! I bought a Matrix M-Stage HPA-2 Classic to go with my AKG K702.
I was wondering, am I supposed to hear a quality difference other than being able to have the volume higher?
I thought it would improve the overall quality of the headphones, especially in the low ends, as I thought I read online… But I can't hear a difference at all 🙁


----------



## ryans (May 25, 2020)

Luka said:


> Hello! I bought a Matrix M-Stage HPA-2 Classic to go with my AKG K702.
> I was wondering, am I supposed to hear a quality difference other than being able to have the volume higher?
> I thought it would improve the overall quality of the headphones, especially in the low ends, as I thought I read online… But I can't hear a difference at all 🙁



Hi Luka, sorry to (hear) that.. 

But it has been my experience as well, listening to many solid state headphone amplifiers... they mostly sound the same.. and if differences are there, they are very, very.. subtle.

Electronics, amplifier design circuitry... etc. etc. is NOT my area of expertise but I have always assumed that it is a goal of the amplifier to colour the sound as little as possible... 

Ryan


----------



## Luka (May 25, 2020)

I bought Sonarwork Reference 4, which helped a lot with the sound already 
But as for the dac/amp, if I knew a better quality one didn't improve the quality of the sound that much (at least to my ears), I would have bought a cheaper one haha
Oh well


----------



## Luka (May 26, 2020)

Update:
With the amp, Reference 4 from Sonarworks just makes the sound break from time to time! 
Especially when there's big bassy rumbles, it seems the combination can't hold it. I don't know how to explain what it does but it's just not working at all...

I'm starting to think I should sell the amp after all and just use the headphones on their own


----------



## rrichard63 (May 26, 2020)

Luka said:


> With the amp, Reference 4 from Sonarworks just makes the sound break from time to time!


Look at the output meters in Reference 4. Are they in the red when the sound breaks up? If so, try engaging the "Safe Headroom" feature. If even that doesn't work, reduce the Reference 4 output level manually.


----------



## Luka (May 26, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Look at the output meters in Reference 4. Are they in the red when the sound breaks up? If so, try engaging the "Safe Headroom" feature. If even that doesn't work, reduce the Reference 4 output level manually.


Omg wow now I feel stupid...
It all works out!
Thank you so much ahahah


----------



## Instrugramm (May 27, 2020)

Amps do improve quality if your DAC delivers these given qualities. A balanced setup usually does improve things but that's another price tag. You also need to keep in mind that some headphones scale with good gear while others don't. HD650s (6XX) for example sound veiled and a bit shitty on most audio interfaces and get miles better with a balanced DAC/AMP combination + XLR cable.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 1, 2020)

Instrugramm said:


> Amps do improve quality if your DAC delivers these given qualities. A balanced setup usually does improve things but that's another price tag. You also need to keep in mind that some headphones scale with good gear while others don't. HD650s (6XX) for example sound veiled and a bit shitty on most audio interfaces and get miles better with a balanced DAC/AMP combination + XLR cable.



I tried different combos with my HD600, made zero difference from plugging them into my Apogee Element. Just my experience, though.


----------

